# Left over kit yeast.



## brzt6060 (12/7/14)

What does everyone do with their left over yeast from kits? I have been using specialty yeast since my second brew so I have a couple of yeast packets sitting in the fridge?

Are they any good for bread making?
What about pitching them along side another yeast, will the different strains fight, will they cross bread?
Could you use an ale and a lager yeast together to get both a top and bottom fermentation happening?
Should I just bin them?


----------



## Yob (12/7/14)

Throw them in the boil, specialty use use up the nutrients


----------



## Vini2ton (12/7/14)

Sprinkle them on your wheaties for a bottom fermentation.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (12/4/16)

use them incase of stalled fermentations.


----------

